# a bulbo cross..



## paphioboy (Oct 20, 2007)

I crossed 2 bulbos today.. hehe..  the cross is bulbo (fascinator x lepidum). hope it can grow nicely and is viable.. i attempted the reverse cross with lepidum as the pod parent, but was unsuccessful because of fascinator's large pollinia.. i broke the lepidum's lip off while attempting to pollinate it..  :crazy: I found that this cross has not been made yet.. or has it?? the RHS website does not seem to like me... :sob: anybody can tell me whether this cross has been registered recently? thanks...


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 20, 2007)

RHS has "no record in database" so if someone has made the cross, they haven't yet registered it.


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 21, 2007)

thanks, Dot.. btw, does anybody know how long a bublo fascinator pod takes to mature?


----------

